# Hayling golf/curry Sunday 16th October



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 27, 2016)

Got 2 spaces to join me, Wookie, Louise, BiM, Johnnydee and Slasher Nash. Tee off around 1:30, quick drink when we finish then hit the curry house.

First come first served.........


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Go on Gordon, I can embarrass myself anywhere &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 27, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Go on Gordon, I can embarrass myself anywhere &#128077;&#127995;
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, I'll walk down the left side of the fairways  :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 27, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Nice one, I'll walk down the left side of the fairways  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Fairways?  He's getting straighter thenâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 28, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Fairways?  He's getting straighter thenâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

Off the tee isn't a problem to be honest as long as the club doesn't have a hosel


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 28, 2016)

1 space left..........


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 3, 2016)

Still 1 space, any takers?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2016)

I might be able to make this now Gordon. Looks like they've pulled the Sunday rota forward a week due to holidays, so am now working this coming Sunday.
Hate to say it though mate but it would be weather dependent.
As much as I enjoy Hayling (and I do!!) I don't enjoy playing in the rain.
So could you pencil me in as a provisional?
Obviously, if you get somebody who will play whatever the weather, I'll understand Geezer.


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I might be able to make this now Gordon. Looks like they've pulled the Sunday rota forward a week due to holidays, so am now working this coming Sunday.
Hate to say it though mate but it would be weather dependent.
As much as I enjoy Hayling (and I do!!) I don't enjoy playing in the rain.
So could you pencil me in as a provisional?
Obviously, if you get somebody who will play whatever the weather, I'll understand Geezer.
		
Click to expand...

 Has Louise lifted your restraining order ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 5, 2016)

Cheers Rob be good to catch up, fingers crossed weather is good  :thup:

Louise said she is going to wear a burkha.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 10, 2016)

Can everyone please confirm they are still OK for this?

Wookie
Slasher
Johnny
Paperboy
Smiffy
BiM

I'll be in the clubhouse by no later than 1pm, probably a bit earlier. Sausage baps on me  :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm in.  Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 10, 2016)

Still in hoping to be over my little niggle by then. But will still try and get around


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 11, 2016)

Sorry to have to say but I'm out Gordon.
Tweaked my back at Liphook yesterday.
Not good.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Sorry to have to say but I'm out Gordon.
Tweaked my back at Liphook yesterday.
Not good.....


Click to expand...

He's checked the weatherâ€¦â€¦â€¦  

Get well soon Smiffy  :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 12, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			He's checked the weatherâ€¦â€¦â€¦  

Get well soon Smiffy  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nope. The heather was super thick.
And I found it on more than one occasion...


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 12, 2016)

all good thanks Gordon - looking forward to it


----------



## wookie (Oct 12, 2016)

Im good although did feel a bit of a twinge in my back when I just checked the forecast as well.  Lets just hope its wrong.

Are we only 6 at the moment then Gordon?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 12, 2016)

No, 8 Simon. I have asked a pal from Parkstone to fill Smiffy's place and Louise is also playing. Not heard from Johnny yet although he is reliable so guess he has just not seen these latest updates. Has anyone got email or contact number for him?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 12, 2016)

wookie said:



			Im good although did feel a bit of a twinge in my back when I just checked the forecast as well.
		
Click to expand...

I imagine that twinge was from your 19 points around Liphook last Wednesday mate....


----------



## wookie (Oct 12, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I imagine that twinge was from your 19 points around Liphook last Wednesday mate....


Click to expand...

Ouch


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 12, 2016)

wookie said:



			Ouch 

Click to expand...

I forgot to ask on the day.
Which 9 did you play, front or back??????
:mmm:


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 12, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I imagine that twinge was from your 19 points around Liphook last Wednesday mate....


Click to expand...

Si I've not played in over a month, so if I get anywhere near 20 points I'll be happy!!


----------



## wookie (Oct 12, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I forgot to ask on the day.
Which 9 did you play, front or back??????
:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I probably only completed about 9 holes I reckon


----------



## richart (Oct 12, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I forgot to ask on the day.
Which 9 did you play, front or back??????
:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

 You are a bit cocky for a man that beat him by a point.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 13, 2016)

Weather forecast been changing all week.

Currently we might just get away with it, although I still remember that squall on the 16th last year. Bone dry to soaked to the skin within 30 seconds flat. &#128064;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 13, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Can everyone please confirm they are still OK for this?

Wookie
Slasher
Johnny
Paperboy
Smiffy
BiM

I'll be in the clubhouse by no later than 1pm, probably a bit earlier. Sausage baps on me  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Missed this post but yep I'm still in &#128077;


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2016)

richart said:



			You are a bit cocky for a man that beat him by a point.

Click to expand...

I'd forgotten about that.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Weather forecast been changing all week.

Currently we might just get away with it, although I still remember that squall on the 16th last year. Bone dry to soaked to the skin within 30 seconds flat. &#62528;
		
Click to expand...

Yup, made the light shower that caught Smiffy at RCP look positively tropical!


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 15, 2016)

looks like rain goes by mid morning and a clear day follows!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 15, 2016)

Last minute drop out so there is a space available if anyone fancies it?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 15, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			looks like rain goes by mid morning and a clear day follows! 

Click to expand...

We might just make it but either way looking forward to it.

*Sings* Oh I do like to be beside the seaside...


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 16, 2016)

Forecast says rain will have blown through by mid-morning so I'm packing the shorts and suntan cream.:thup:

See you all later


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 16, 2016)

Hope the stuff we've got down here this morning isn't heading west......


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 16, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Hope the stuff we've got down here this morning isn't heading west......

Click to expand...

ttaff

Dont panic it's heading oop North.

Started here about 6.30 but has almost gone now.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 16, 2016)

It's  blown over here half hour down the road &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 16, 2016)

I will take this forecast!!

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/gcp2cm19n


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 16, 2016)

winner winner curry dinner . Another great day at Hayling thanks to our gracious hoists Gordon and Simon. A few firsts for me today, at least for the past three years: 1. I won!; 2. I played to handicap despite a stupid 6 at the last; 3. I didn't lose a ball; 4; no blobs and only 1 double


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			winner winner curry dinner . Another great day at Hayling thanks to our gracious hoists Gordon and Simon. A few firsts for me today, at least for the past three years: 1. I won!; 2. I played to handicap despite a stupid 6 at the last; 3. *I didn't lose a ball*; 4; no blobs and only 1 double
		
Click to expand...

Not for the want of trying partner!!   Shame we let Simon (Paperboy) & Gordon off the hook at the last :angry:

Simon (wookie) & Gordon, thanks very much for the invite and the lovely weather, thoroughly enjoyed it, and to all for their company, a splendid way to spend the day as always.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 16, 2016)

Another cracking day on the Solent - muchos gracias to Gordon & Simon for the invites. 

Well done to Paul for scooping the pot - if you want to sue the restaurant for the collapsing chair then I can put you right.

Great company and great curry too.

Scored 29 which was reasonable for a blustery day - but all the more remarkable as I had only scored 4 points walking off the 5th green.

Very unlike me to dig myself out of  what was looking to be a certain train wreck.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 16, 2016)

Glad everyone enjoyed it and once again lucky with the weather! Well played Slasher on scooping the pot, played some good golf today in the wind.


----------



## wookie (Oct 17, 2016)

Well done Paul - I think that was another first in the curry house there as I've never seen anyone go over like that sober

Thank everyone for the company and the weather certainly was as good as we could have hoped for.

Golf wise it was another could have, would have, should have day for me - 33 points with a run of three blobs in the middle ruining it for me.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2016)

Glad to hear that you all had a good time and I am sorry that I couldn't make it.
Nice to hear that Slasher is playing well.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 17, 2016)

Cheers to Gordon, Paul and Richard for your company. Sorry about my golf, lost as many balls as I had blobs 

A very sorry 21 points for me, but with a few injuries and not being able to practice my lesson. I was very very rusty, not to sure if Richard will forgive me for my birdie on 9 

A great curry, and great company is all you can ask for.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 17, 2016)

I forgot to mention that yesterday I stunned my playing partners by unleashing the latest addition to my bag.

My state-of-the-art Taylormade Burner 3Wood with a Bubble Shaft. 

All went silent as I teed it up. I think they were in awe. As we walked off the tee Colin mentioned he hadn't seen one in a while. Simon smiled in a knowing sort of way. I think they were both really impressed :mmm:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 17, 2016)

They used to go hand in hand with those baggy polo shirts that had sleeves that came down to your forearms. Were you wearing one of those under your jacket too?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			They used to go hand in hand with those baggy polo shirts that had sleeves that came down to your forearms. Were you wearing one of those under your jacket too?  

Click to expand...


I might've been, I just might've been...


----------

